# an egg or a flower?



## pilgrim (May 12, 2004)

how can you tell im a newb to the whole manual focus world?


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 13, 2004)

while you may have completely missed the flower as far as focusing goes, I really like the photo.  The grass is in great focus and I like the blurry flower.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 17, 2004)

LOL, sunny side up


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

I was gonna say, over easy.....  

But you were onto something with this one.   Try some more!


----------



## vonnagy (May 24, 2004)

i love it! put a smile on my face because though i know its a daisy, it does look like an egg sunny side up. nice blooper, and a keeper!


----------



## chrbangl (Jul 21, 2004)

It made me dizzy at first, but it's very funny to look at. I also like that the daisy is blurry (giving it that  egg - like appearance) and the grass is sharp.


----------



## Lula (Jul 22, 2004)

it happened to me something similar in a macro
 :flower:


----------

